# Применение БАДов при лечении межпозвоночной грыжи



## Natali-001 (18 Окт 2011)

Доброго времени суток всем! Как вы относитесь к БАДам при лечении межпозвоночной грыжи? Насколько они эффективны?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Окт 2011)

Natali-001 написал(а):


> Насколько они эффективны?



для того кто продает, или кто употребляет?


----------



## Natali-001 (18 Окт 2011)

Для тех кто их употребляет


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Окт 2011)

Как минеральная вода, ни пользы ни вреда. Хотя с последним утверждением нет  уверенности.


----------



## Natali-001 (19 Окт 2011)

А как быть с биологически активными комплексами, в составе которых содержаться такие активные компоненты, как хондроитин и глюкозамин? Насколько такие БАДы эффективны?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Окт 2011)

Natali-001 написал(а):


> А как быть с биологически активными комплексами, в составе которых содержаться такие активные компоненты, как хондроитин и глюкозамин? Насколько такие БАДы эффективны?


Отвечу, если и вы мне ответите на два вопроса:
1. какова молекулярная масса глюкозамингликана?
2. каков размер молекулы вещества, способного проникать через гликокаликс?
ответив на этих два простых вопроса, вы все поймете. Я лишь замечу, что те, кто производит "хондропротекторы" физиологию пищеварения знают не хуже меня и именно этот момент возмущает и показывает всю беспринципность современного фарм. бизнеса.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Окт 2011)

Никакие БАДы не помогут людям с грыжами межпозвонковых дисков, но обогатят производителей и продавцов их.


----------



## Natali-001 (19 Окт 2011)

Уважаемые доктора, спасибо Вам за ответы!


----------



## gudkov (19 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 1. какова молекулярная масса глюкозамингликана?
> 2. каков размер молекулы вещества, способного проникать через гликокаликс?



Очень хотелось бы узнать данные цифры. Заранее спасибо


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Окт 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Очень хотелось бы узнать данные цифры. Заранее спасибо


смотрим сюда
http://biochemistry.ru/biohimija_severina/B5873Part109-703.html
после овладением инфы следует вниматетельно прочитать  раздел ФИЗИОЛОГИЯ ПИЩЕВАРЕНИЯ особое внимание обратив на пристеночное пищеварение и помолившись об упокоении раба Божьего Александра ( А. М. Уголев)
 Если будут сложности с пониманием спрашивайте я поясню.


----------



## gudkov (19 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> смотрим сюда
> http://biochemistry.ru/biohimija_severina/B5873Part109-703.html
> после овладением инфы следует вниматетельно прочитать раздел ФИЗИОЛОГИЯ ПИЩЕВАРЕНИЯ особое внимание обратив на пристеночное пищеварение и помолившись об упокоении раба Божьего Александра ( А. М. Уголев)
> Если будут сложности с пониманием спрашивайте я поясню.


 Спасибо


----------

